# living in Adra



## fatsam (Nov 23, 2012)

hello and a happy new year to you 
are there any people on this forum that live in Adra?
would like to know what its like i.e busy,quiet?... friendly,nice beach,plenty to do?
seen a flat online 2 minutes from the port, only seen google earth and looks ok.
what do you think?
thanks


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

fatsam said:


> hello and a happy new year to you
> are there any people on this forum that live in Adra?
> would like to know what its like i.e busy,quiet?... friendly,nice beach,plenty to do?
> seen a flat online 2 minutes from the port, only seen google earth and looks ok.
> ...


Have you seen these fatsam:

Adra, Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Welcome to sunny Adra, Spain's best-kept secret - Telegraph


----------



## fatsam (Nov 23, 2012)

many thanks Virgil in will have a look at those cheers


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

fatsam said:


> many thanks Virgil in will have a look at those cheers


You're welcome sam, it looks like a nice area?, let us know how y'all get on.


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

fatsam said:


> hello and a happy new year to you
> are there any people on this forum that live in Adra?
> would like to know what its like i.e busy,quiet?... friendly,nice beach,plenty to do?
> seen a flat online 2 minutes from the port, only seen google earth and looks ok.
> ...


.

Check Adra out carefully. We had a place in Aquadulce, nearby. Bought in 1985' had a great time for sixteen years and sold up because the area to the west of Aquadulce, all the way through to Adra became the epicentre of the plastic greenhouse culture growing salad crops for Northern Europe. Also arrived was the support systems. ie transport companies, factories producing galvanized wire and the plastic tunnels. Along with prostitutes, drugs and all that goes with "the trade".

It may have all ended now, but I don't think so. Be careful of investing money in that particular area. Further west is good.

Best wishes, Fletch in France.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## fatsam (Nov 23, 2012)

*Adra*

thanks guys,i`ll have to get some time off soon and check this out i`ve seen places in valencia,motril and now adra must get out to spain to have a look


----------



## linken1647 (May 31, 2013)

*Adra*

Hello. I have just joined this forum and found your question re Adra. By now you probably have theinformation you were looking for but my husband and I have lived here for just over five years and love it. If you still have questions please post them on here and I will try to reply to them. Kind regards


----------



## fatsam (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks linken,just opened me e mails and saw reply,unfortunataley been so so busy working still have not had chance to come to spain to have a look around.(got to slow down...lol) i still keep looking .all the best


----------



## lenapaco (Nov 25, 2009)

*Moving to Adra*



linken1647 said:


> Hello. I have just joined this forum and found your question re Adra. By now you probably have theinformation you were looking for but my husband and I have lived here for just over five years and love it. If you still have questions please post them on here and I will try to reply to them. Kind regards


Hello, my name is Elizabeth and I am from Australia. My family and I are wanting to move to Adra because we have heard a lot of good things about it. Could you please share your experiences about Adra and hopefully give me a good insight as to the life there. I don't know anybody who lives there personally and when I read your response in regards to an earlier enquiry I thought I would like to get in contact with you. 
If you don't mind me asking what was it that made you and your husband choose to live in Adra amongst anywhere else in Spain?
My family and I want to make the best decision as to where the best place would be for us in Spain and it's like very overwhelming to decide but after all the research I've done it seemed like Adra was a perfect choice. 
I would love to hear back from you and I hope that you don't mind me writing to you. Of course the reason I joined this site was so I could get in touch with other expats.
Thank you for your time,
Regards Elizabeth.


----------



## linken1647 (May 31, 2013)

Hi. We have lived in Adra now for just over six years. We chose Adra because it is still very "Spanish" - no high rise hotels. Most of the year, except from mid June to mid Sept when the Spanish come here on holiday, it is very quiet. There is only a very small expat community and most of those live out of the town itself, but within a 5 mile drive so you will see English, German and Dutch here from time to time. There is a limited choice of restaurants but plenty of bars. You don't come to live in Adra if you want great night life because there isn't any, except when there is fiesta or if you get involved with local things going on, but no night clubs. The cinema and theatre only show Spanish films - never anything in another language. Make sure you learn Spanish before you come here because there are relatively few English speaking people even in shops and bars. Although any amount of Spanish you learn cannot prepare you for living here, particularly as the dialect is very rural and strong. Like most places in Spain, there is very little work here and any jobs going do require a fluent command of the Spanish language. We love it though and have no plans to move anywhere else for now


----------



## Sandra Biddulph (Dec 26, 2015)

*Living in Adra*

Hi 
My name is Sandra and I would like to know if you are still enjoying living in Adra two years on from your post on this site.

My husband and I are visiting Adra next week and staying for a few days to explore the area to see what it is like and whether or not we could see ourselves living there.

At the moment I am working and living in a rural and coastal area in Cantabria in Northern Spain which is beautiful but proving to be detrimental to my health. I am teaching English to infants in a local school; would it be possible to find similar opportunities in Adra or in local towns/villages? One option could be to teach privately.

We found out about Adra from reading the Daily Telegraph article which has inspired our visit.

Any information you can give us will be most welcome and appreciated.

Kind regards

Sandra Biddulph


----------



## LouiseMD (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi guys are any of you still living in adra? I would like some information about the area!


----------

